# Pink pistols



## Trucker1 (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi , 

I’m growin a bit up north and found a seed that grew into the most beautiful buds I’ve ever seen with bright pink pistols . I don’t know what the heck it is but wish I’d known before the flowering stage it was gonna do this , I’d a cloned her . Can’t wait to smoke this beauty


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 28, 2020)

Bad ass don't cut to early


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Sep 28, 2020)

You can still clone it.
When you harvest it just keep a couple of the small lower buds and treat them as you would any cutting.
It will take the normal few weeks to root and then about another month or 2 to grow out of the 1 finger leaves, but the clones should be in normal veg after about 2 months and ready to flower again...or take more clones.


----------



## Trucker1 (Sep 29, 2020)

Trucker1 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I’m growin a bit up north and found a seed that grew into the most beautiful buds I’ve ever seen with bright pink pistols . I don’t know what the heck it is but wish I’d known before the flowering stage it was gonna do this , I’d a cloned her . Can’t wait to smoke this beauty View attachment 4697332View attachment 4697333View attachment 4697334View attachment 4697335View attachment 4697336


This is a damn nice plant ! Although it’s truly nice to see your replies is there anybody out there that may know what type of plant this beauty is ??? She stinks to high heavens but I’m totally in love with her . I wish I could have ya’ll over for a taste !


----------



## smokin away (Oct 24, 2020)

Sometimes if you leave a bud back on the bottom when harvesting and let it grow until it's almost done it will make a seed. That's what you plant next grow. Let the seed dry well and keep for awhile.


----------



## Buddernugs (Nov 4, 2020)

Bro keep your buds bone dry at this stage or you’ll get bud rot no more spraying


----------



## Buddernugs (Nov 4, 2020)

It also lowers yeild


----------



## Johiem (Nov 14, 2020)

Listen to "Mak'er grow" I've re-vegged 3 times now, different plant each time, and they have done beautifully. Pulled 2.5 oz from one I re-vegged to save from dying. Her rez dried out, I was a bad plant dad. I've cut cloned from flower and have cloned off of her before I flowered her out. I just flipped one of her daughters into flower. This is of course unless she is an auto.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Dec 29, 2020)

Mak'er Grow said:


> You can still clone it.
> When you harvest it just keep a couple of the small lower buds and treat them as you would any cutting.
> It will take the normal few weeks to root and then about another month or 2 to grow out of the 1 finger leaves, but the clones should be in normal veg after about 2 months and ready to flower again...or take more clones.


^^^ what he said.
But I find if I cut the lower buds off earlier in flower they root faster or have better percentage success. Sometimes I've waited until the girls were "done" and my cloning success rate drops from like 100% to 50% sometimes worse depending on cultivar.


----------



## Johiem (Dec 29, 2020)

MidnightSun72 said:


> ^^^ what he said.
> But I find if I cut the lower buds off earlier in flower they root faster or have better percentage success. Sometimes I've waited until the girls were "done" and my cloning success rate drops from like 100% to 50% sometimes worse depending on cultivar.


It is a gamble to be sure, but if you have no other way to save the strain, cloning from late flower is your last chance. Take a few cuttings, then hedge your bets by taking a few more. You just have to be patient with her.


----------



## BoroPros (Feb 5, 2021)

We had one, too, a few years ago.
If I can find the plat map from that year, I can identify the genetics and I will share.


----------



## BoroPros (Feb 5, 2021)

My _guess_ is Marionberry from that year.
Again, I'll relay if I can identify.


----------



## Buddernugs (Feb 5, 2021)

How did this turn out?


----------



## BoroPros (Feb 7, 2021)

The pistils turned milky before going orange, as other pistils did, so the finished product did not reflect the pink pistils at all.
If she was Marionberry, she was sweet and smooth. I don't remember much more than that from 4-5 years ago. We had a crazy variety of genetics, so we were judging as "pass/fail."


----------



## Rurumo (Feb 7, 2021)

Serious 6 from Serious Seeds has pink pistils about half the time, and they used some Canadian genetics in the breeding program. I love pink pistils.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 7, 2021)

Take cuttings from the lower buds? Why not just keep those few buds on the plant and put it under 24/7 light? It should re-veg in a month or so.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 16, 2021)

What benefit do pink pistils bring to the final product? They might look neat but that's about it. There are lots of strains that will grow pink pistils. It's not something special some breeder discovered. I've grown landrace Mazar I Sharif that will grow pink pistils. 









Mazar-i-Sharif - The Real Seed Company - Landrace Cannabis Seeds


Pure Mazar-i-Sharif cannabis landrace strain seeds sourced from the heartlands of Afghan cannabis culture by The Real Seed Company



therealseedcompany.com


----------



## lanndrace-strain-hunter (Feb 20, 2021)

i grew a indian strain called kerala that had pink pistils i also grew chitral indian landrace with pink pistils it can be common its all in the plants genetics


----------



## xtsho (Mar 2, 2021)

lanndrace-strain-hunter said:


> i grew a indian strain called kerala that had pink pistils i also grew chitral indian landrace with pink pistils it can be common its all in the plants genetics


I have seeds of both Kerala and Chitrali landraces that I got from The Real Seed Company. I haven't grown any yet.


----------



## BenTGH (Jun 11, 2021)

BoroPros said:


> We had one, too, a few years ago.
> If I can find the plat map from that year, I can identify the genetics and I will share.


----------



## BenTGH (Jun 11, 2021)

I’m new here... but I have a beautiful lady that I was lucky to pop. First reg seed and it was a female and she likes pink. TGA Locomotion
I won a Holiday raffle. 3 years ago


----------

